# Bridgeport 1hp 3phase to 1 phase vfd



## Tmag8500 (May 2, 2020)

Good morning everybody,
As the title says, I have a Bridgeport mill (that I'm finally getting around to hooking up) with a I hp 3 phase motor that I want to run on 220v 1 phase. Will this vfd do the job or am I wrong? I know pretty much nothing about them. I know I have to switch from 480v to 220v at the motor. I can try to take better pics of the motor plate if needed. Thank you.


----------



## Eddyde (May 2, 2020)

I use the very same VFDs on some of my machines. Yes it will work.


----------



## zamboni2354 (May 2, 2020)

Yep it'll work. At 1hp you could also get the 110v single phase to 220 3 phase for a few bucks more if you wanted.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzat (May 2, 2020)

If the price up to the 2HP/3HP is smale get that..
If you sometime later want/need to change the motor you want to upgrade to a 2HP/3HP motor


----------



## Tmag8500 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys. It should be on my door step in a few days.


----------



## Tmag8500 (May 13, 2020)

After sitting in my garage for 3 years...It's alive. Just a little test run. Still have to mount the VFD and neaten everything up.


----------



## tazzat (May 14, 2020)

Full setup guide.
'


----------

